# Mini Muffin Fuzz as first build



## billygoht (May 16, 2021)

I'm pretty new to this & I notice that there are no "step by step" instructions.. Is there anywhere I could look to find out how to complete the project? (Other than the docs provided)


----------



## Barry (May 16, 2021)

__





						Basic Workflow Tips for Building a PedalPCB
					

What Barry said.  Just look in the Troubleshooting forum to see how many times builders install the wrong parts.  And that's only the guys who'll admit it!




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Feral Feline (May 17, 2021)

Also check out Beavis Audio, and of course there are yootoob clips nowadaze.


----------

